# Reverse Sensor Keeps Beeping ( only in reverse mode) , please help ?



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

reverse Sensor keeps beeping in my car . i also have a camera installed . so when i shift to reverse mode , the reverse sensor keeps beeping . no matter if someone is close to car or not , it just keeps beeping . 

i want it to be normal again , any suggestions ?

ps : this happens only in reverse mode


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like some wires got crossed when the camera was installed?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I also have a camera installed, which has nothing to do with the sensors, have you hooked your sensors to your camera, visaversa?


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm assuming you've gone into the settings to try and turn it off?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rnksarda said:


> reverse Sensor keeps beeping in my car . i also have a camera installed . so when i shift to reverse mode , the reverse sensor keeps beeping . no matter if someone is close to car or not , it just keeps beeping .
> 
> i want it to be normal again , any suggestions ?
> 
> ps : this happens only in reverse mode





rnksarda,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before contacting your dealer, wash the rear bumper. My Montana's reverse sensors do strange things, including triggering the proximity beeps, when they are dirty.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> Before contacting your dealer, wash the rear bumper. My Montana's reverse sensors do strange things, including triggering the proximity beeps, when they are dirty.


Mine kept going off one morning when they were covered with ice! Tripped me out at 4:30 in the morning....took me a few minutes to figure out what was beeping to begin with!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I park next to a support pole that appears to be 2 ft square. When the back of my ECO MT is in front of the pole's midpoint the backup sensor triggers on the pole next to me.

Moral of the story - don't assume your backup sensors are accurate! The only thing I find it useful for is to let me know when reverse is "engaged" and I can let the clutch out to move backwards.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it possible and easy to hook up the stock reverse sensors

h3llion


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

rnksarda said:


> reverse Sensor keeps beeping in my car . i also have a camera installed . so when i shift to reverse mode , the reverse sensor keeps beeping . no matter if someone is close to car or not , it just keeps beeping .
> 
> i want it to be normal again , any suggestions ?
> 
> ps : this happens only in reverse mode


how did you install the camera? do you have the factory nav? i pulled out the nav system and i didnt see a video jack for a camera.


----------

